# Please judge my Belgian x Quarter horse yearling



## strideBIG (Sep 24, 2013)

This is Alabama my 14'2hh yearling (turning 2 July 10). She's 3/4 quarter horse and 1/4 Belgian. I was hoping on using her as a jumper in the futur, even though she is still growing can you tell me some faults/good conformation points she has? Thank you.


----------



## CrossCountry (May 18, 2013)

Wow I would have never guessed Belgian Quarter Horse x. She's gorgeous and looks mature for a youngster in my opinion. 

Beautiful girly.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

her shoulder angle and arm bone angle, says that she may be well suited for jumping. nice low hocks, good bone, just a darn nice mare. the rest is up to you.


----------



## EpicApple (Oct 19, 2014)

Super cute <3 I adore tobianos!! 

Lovely face, the length of the neck is hard to judge from that one picture. The neck ties well to the shoulders, and the shoulders have a nice angle overall. Good radius to cannon bone length. You normally want the radius to be longer than the cannon bone because it is an indicator of good movements and smoother gates. I am not a huge fan of her back, but it's not horrible and I am sure that she will grow out of it. Yearlings start going through that growth spurt where they look kind of funky and then even out. I like her hindquarters. She has a good bone for her age. I'm sure she'd be great at dressage or jumping. I really like her! You are lucky to have this baby in your barn.


----------



## strideBIG (Sep 24, 2013)

Thank you for all your help everyone!!


----------

